# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Preparing For And Responding To Specific Hazards

## Ken

Preparing For And Responding To Specific Hazards

This site has a WEALTH of information:

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/hazards-specific.asp

----------


## crashdive123

Good info - thanks.

----------

